# Cleaning intake manifold safely



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi bought a used manifold for my clio ,it ha sbeen ported and had the inlets matched

What is the safest way to clean it out

Petrol
Degreaser
Oven cleaner but is this safe on aluminium 

Thanks Alex


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Carb cleaner


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

hi defo safe,spray it in the manifold and leave for how long?


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Just let it eat the dirt and it should soak away maybe a brush if needed


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

petrol or carb cleaner should be fine


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

petrol , carb cleaner etc 

then strong alloy wheel cleaner


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

put it in the dishwasher - it will come out sparking. p.s. don't tell the other half :thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

What about Raceglaze's Alubright.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Alubright /or any metal deoxidiser ,carb cleaner or paraffin.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

m4rkymark said:


> put it in the dishwasher - it will come out sparking. p.s. don't tell the other half :thumb:


^^^

This


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Have used cilit bang with bleech on a alloy inlet manifold it worked but.

You have to shout whilst using it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

shout BANG and the dirt is gone -_-


----------



## ibisa3 (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah I'd be tempted to dishwasher it after a scrub with paraffin etc.

When you say ported/inlets matched, I presume you mean it was port matched to the old head?


Worth doing a check to see how it compares with your head if so, the old head may have been ported etc, hence your new inlet manifold ports might be oversized compared to your non ported head.

Just my 2p worth!


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

turbom said:


> Have used cilit bang with bleech on a alloy inlet manifold it worked but.
> 
> You have to shout whilst using it!!!!!!!!!


Wear gloves too my hands stank of bleech for 2 days


----------

